# mGBA gets an Android port via Libretro



## teampleb (Sep 28, 2015)

Spoiler











So that's pretty neat.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 28, 2015)

I've never used a RetroArch on my phone, did it just not have a GBA core at all?


----------



## teampleb (Sep 28, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I've never used a RetroArch on my phone, did it just not have a GBA core at all?


It has gpSP too.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 28, 2015)

teampleb said:


> It has gpSP too.


Ah, cool!  I stopped playing games on my phone since I got rid of my Xperia Play.  Great phone, but it's specs aren't very good, and weren't too great for 2012's standards either back when I had it.  Touch screen just doesn't work for me.  Sony is saying the Vita will be the last PS Portable due to mobile taking over the market, which I thought was BS and I have a comment on ReviewTechUSA's video explaning why, so hopefully they'll make a successor with a Tegra chip.

EDIT: Nevermind, what I said on that comment section was why they should keep supporting it.  I won't say it since it'd be off topic here.


----------



## teampleb (Sep 28, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Ah, cool!  I stopped playing games on my phone since I got rid of my Xperia Play.  Great phone, but it's specs aren't very good, and weren't too great for 2012's standards either back when I had it.  Touch screen just doesn't work for me.  Sony is saying the Vita will be the last PS Portable due to mobile taking over the market, which I thought was BS and I have a comment on ReviewTechUSA's video explaning why, so hopefully they'll make a successor with a Tegra chip.


Just get a moga controller or the like.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 28, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Just get a moga controller or the like.


I thought about it, but I liked how the controller was built into the phone.


----------



## teampleb (Sep 28, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I thought about it, but I liked how the controller was built into the phone.


Still great for portable emulation though.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 28, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Still great for portable emulation though.


Definitely!  Android will always be the top option since it's always available from the get-go!  I may try to find a controller for my LG G3 again.  Trust me, I've looked into it before, but I really wish I could find something that is tethered to my phone and still be able to fit in my pocket with camera access and all that.  I did in fact like the MOGA Pocket though!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2015)

As much as I think RetroArch is cool, the fact the most recent version doesn't support controllers like the Wii Classic Controller is a deal breaker for me. One could make a config file for it, but the guides for the how to are nonexistent. I wish mGBA had a separate port for Android.


----------



## teampleb (Sep 28, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> As much as I think RetroArch is cool, the fact the most recent version doesn't support controllers like the Wii Classic Controller is a deal breaker for me. One could make a config file for it, but the guides for the how to are nonexistent. *I wish mGBA had a separate port for Android.*


Maybe after he's done the current ports he'll make an Android version.


----------



## Escorpion (Oct 8, 2015)

Does the libretro Version 1.2.2 supports PSX roms?? i mean, in android


----------



## TheCasketMan (Oct 8, 2015)

So what is special about mgba?  I use GBA.emu which I heard was the best one.  There are so many emulators nowadays that it is overwhelming to choose.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> So what is special about mgba?  I use GBA.emu which I heard was the best one.  There are so many emulators nowadays that it is overwhelming to choose.



It shouldn't be, the reason this is good because it runs 99% of ROMs at full speed, a simple GUI, way better than VBAGX, this is the absolute best in every way. It's full speed, and very accurate at the same time, no weird hacks or any of that nature.


----------



## Escorpion (Oct 8, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the libretro Version 1.2.2 supports PSX roms?? i mean, in android


----------



## Escorpion (Oct 8, 2015)

Can someone Help me installing the 1.2.2 version of libretro in mi Android device??? i already install it but, where should i put the cores?? in the libretro folder on android-data-obb theres an empty system folder, is not like in 3ds folder where inside haves core folder


----------



## teampleb (Oct 8, 2015)

Escorpion said:


> Can someone Help me installing the 1.2.2 version of libretro in mi Android device??? i already install it but, where should i put the cores?? in the libretro folder on android-data-obb theres an empty system folder, is not like in 3ds folder where inside haves core folder


Use the "update cores" option.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> As much as I think RetroArch is cool, the fact the most recent version doesn't support controllers like the Wii Classic Controller is a deal breaker for me.


It's because of the OS itself, actually. Google introduced a new Bluetooth stack in Jellybean which broke compatibility with Wii controllers. I think there was a commit made a while back that fixed it in some newer Lollipop/Marshmallow versions though.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 8, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> It's because of the OS itself, actually. Google introduced a new Bluetooth stack in Jellybean which broke compatibility with Wii controllers. I think there was a commit made a while back that fixed it in some newer Lollipop/Marshmallow versions though.


I've used Wiimotes on Jellybean.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 8, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I've used Wiimotes on Jellybean.


Really? I've never had luck with getting it working at all.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 8, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Really? I've never had luck with getting it working at all.


Yup, it's never worked on 2.3 or below for me. Anything 3.0 or up always worked fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> It's because of the OS itself, actually. Google introduced a new Bluetooth stack in Jellybean which broke compatibility with Wii controllers. I think there was a commit made a while back that fixed it in some newer Lollipop/Marshmallow versions though.



Well, yeah, that's the reason I have a rooted device, with 4.4.4 and 4.1.2, since 4.2 broke it. My Wii remote works with all other emulators, all are up to date and support it on legacy OSes, so there's no reason why they shouldn't take the time to support it on older OSes for RetroArch either, because now I have to get a new controller if I'm to play RA on 4.1.2, it's bullshit in my opinion, pardon my French. It's that very reason I refuse to use RA on anything but my Wii. I asked the devs about it, they treated me like garbage and called me out on it. 



teampleb said:


> Yup, it's never worked on 2.3 or below for me. Anything 3.0 or up always worked fine.



4.2 and above break all Wii remote support, this is a known fact, the Wii remote app will not work on anything above 4.1. Why Google was stupid enough to break it and not fix it, I don't know.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, yeah, that's the reason I have a rooted device, with 4.4.4 and 4.1.2, since 4.2 broke it. My Wii remote works with all other emulators, all are up to date and support it on legacy OSes, so there's no reason why they shouldn't take the time to support it on older OSes for RetroArch either, because now I have to get a new controller if I'm to play RA on 4.1.2, it's bullshit in my opinion, pardon my French. It's that very reason I refuse to use RA on anything but my Wii. I asked the devs about it, they treated me like garbage and called me out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 and above break all Wii remote support, this is a known fact, the Wii remote app will not work on anything above 4.1. Why Google was stupid enough to break it and not fix it, I don't know.


I am running KitKat on all of my devices and it still doesn't work. They all are also rooted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I am running KitKat on all of my devices and it still doesn't work. They all are also rooted.



On 4.1.x?  Works fine for me, it's anything past 4.2 is what's going to break Wii remote support; my point still stands that the RA devs refuse to support the Classic Controller on RA.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 9, 2015)

apk file?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> On 4.1.x?  Works fine for me, it's anything past 4.2 is what's going to break Wii remote support; my point still stands that the RA devs refuse to support the Classic Controller on RA.


It's working on 5.0. I just tried it.


----------

